# Orient Star Classic Rose Gold WZ0031DE. Pictoral Review



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

I receive this Orient Star Classic WZ0031DE from Orient at May 1st 2009

I need an elegant rose gold watch..
I got everything I need in this watch

It's automatic, it can be automatic and hand wound also
this watch need only 10 wound to max 40 hours power reserve
- I feel like owning a Spring Drive seiko hahaha
I dont have to wear it daily, just need +/- 10 seconds, to 10 times wound the crown.. walaaaa
40 hours power is ready to go

it has Day dial in retrograde styel
it has Date dial
it has power reserve

superb finishing, rose gold combination of brushed and polished rose gold
superb leather strap with excelent comfy Orient star deployant

it goes well for Man and Woman ...
I just like to share some pictures

I am still doing a full review... so I post in Image gallery to show some pictures

Dial of the watch : 
Consist of two layer : lower layer and upper layer. It is so beautifully done, how the 2 dial perfectly each each other
Upper layer consist of two pattern : outer pattern and inner patter
Lower layer is the sub dial..

Watch has 3 Sub Dial - each sub dial is decorated by rose gold border in various style
Each sub dial , has it owns beautiful pattern . that is embossed pattern.. not printed, embossed pattern.. how incredible the detail from each embossed subdial pattern

I still try to get the best pictures with my pocket cam. its so hard
I deliberately give harsh light , in order to try to show the multiple pattern of dial and subdial.. Later on, if I could get better pictures. i would update


































Side profile of the watch..
It consist of the combination of brushed and polished Rose Gold, with double countour edge.. 
no sharp edge.. the lug hugs the wrist
Crown its signed crafted not laser crafted


































size comes later.. still in office dont have the tool to presicely measure each detail

Leather bracelet is very high quality leather.. brown smooth leather.. sticth 
thick and suple
comes with Orient star signed deployant.. full rose gold

















Sapphire crystal is so nice.. it is slight dome but very beautiful dome
minimalistic yet so elegant









but it is not AR coated









Sharing some of pictures, wrist shots and woman's wrist shot
Sharing some of pictures, wrist shots and woman's wrist shot














































It could worn by woman very nicely


----------



## danielb (Aug 29, 2008)

Whow one of greatest Orient I have ever seen.
Nice !!
Thanks for great review:-!:-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

danielb said:


> Whow one of greatest Orient I have ever seen.
> Nice !!


*+1*

Nice review and great pics. Thanks for sharing...*:-!*


----------



## jf718 (Jul 7, 2008)

nice. I love it, looks great in rose gold!!!


----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)

What an outstanding watch, just beautiful. Wear it in good health. :-! I'm curious where you picked it up and what the case size is.


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

vinylgreek said:


> What an outstanding watch, just beautiful. Wear it in good health. :-! I'm curious where you picked it up and what the case size is.


Thank you all for nice responses

The dial diameter is 3,9 - 4 cm (by desk ruler)

as ussual, I just call Orient AD, ask them for samples..
delivered to my office... try it for 3 days.. loving it
decided to keep it


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow, stunning! Congrats!


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

I try to have some back case shot ...

























and also try to give the lug and side profile better.. since I love the double curve , part polished part brushed, it is made so nice


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Pattern of the dial


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

trying to have some macro shot today

Showing the day wheel









Showing the date wheel









Power Reserve
Even the minute index baton, each gold batton has it owns pattern









the whole dial 


















as u can see, each dial has it own embossed pattern, its a very unique and detailed pattern

:thanks


----------



## David_FL (Feb 11, 2006)

Got a link to the site where you purchased this watch. It's beautiful.


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

some of my Orient Star photos 
Just taken with a piece of newspaper , Orient and camera

hope u like the results



















and wristshot of the day


----------



## Blackrover (May 6, 2006)

Fantastic watch could you pm me the price and where you purchased it from

Regards
Don


----------



## tenj (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi,

Good shots....How the watch so far? Any hiccups? How much did you pay for it and from which website?


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

there is no hiccup whatsoever

its been smooth

I bought it directly from Orient Indonesia
get it for +/- 800 usd


----------



## WatchAdct (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the great review!


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

Great review and great watch :-!
If only movement would be more decorated :think: or have nicer rotor 



.


----------



## tenj (Jan 17, 2010)

Is is plated rose gold?.....How many microns?

Thanks


----------



## Barnaby (Jul 21, 2008)

igorRIJEKA said:


> Great review and great watch :-!
> If only movement would be more decorated :think: or have nicer rotor


I think the movement is decorated quite nicely. A bit of perlage and some stripes - simple, direct and stylish. I don't really like engraving on movements, so this is almost perfect. It's a beautiful watch.


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

Barnaby said:


> I think the movement is decorated quite nicely. A bit of perlage and some stripes - simple, direct and stylish. I don't really like engraving on movements, so this is almost perfect. It's a beautiful watch.


Perlage on main plate looks super and stripes on rotor are nice...for me it's a beautiful watch...I just wanted to say that if it would have nicer rotor than it would be even better. :-!


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

And *Barnaby*,what is beautiful for me does not have to be beautiful to you and what is beautiful to you doesn't have to be beautiful to me, tastes are different,in watches and in life :-!

I have Seiko King with cal.4502A that is produced 40 years ago and it has more beautiful movement than any other watch I have or had...


----------



## Barnaby (Jul 21, 2008)

igorRIJEKA said:


> Perlage on main plate looks super and stripes on rotor are nice...for me it's a beautiful watch...I just wanted to say that if it would have nicer rotor than it would be even better. :-!


You could be right. The design is rather utilitarian. Still, for a sub-1 grand watch with a great in-house movement, this is a spectacular piece. I am severely tempted - especially as I can get one easily here in Japan.


----------



## Barnaby (Jul 21, 2008)

igorRIJEKA said:


> And *Barnaby*,what is beautiful for me does not have to be beautiful to you and what is beautiful to you doesn't have to be beautiful to me, tastes are different,in watches and in life :-!
> 
> I have Seiko King with cal.4502A that is produced 40 years ago and it has more beautiful movement than any other watch I have or had...


Indeed it is relative - for me, the most beautiful movement in your collection would be that incredible Valjoux 23 in the Vulcain - followed by the Eterna pocketwatch. A wonderful collection, by the way.


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

Barnaby said:


> Indeed it is relative - for me, the most beautiful movement in your collection would be that incredible Valjoux 23 in the Vulcain - followed by the Eterna pocketwatch. A wonderful collection, by the way.


Thank you


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)




----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Barnaby (Jul 21, 2008)

This watch just gets nicer each time I look at it!


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow -- stellar watch. I'm having trouble locating it for purchase in the United States. Anyone know a reputable place to snag this? Any price estimate?

~Ross


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

try ask Chino, or Seiya or HIguchi

Orient with its brother.. Seiko


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Barnaby (Jul 21, 2008)

Actually, I just saw this very watch in a shop in Kichijoji (Tokyo) today. I am thinking very, very seriously about getting it in the next month or two. It's really something in reality. These beautiful photos do an excellent job of capturing its allure.


----------



## Bo-CuL (Nov 23, 2011)

music_healing said:


> Thank you all for nice responses
> 
> The dial diameter is 3,9 - 4 cm (by desk ruler)
> 
> ...


wow are you serious you can do that in Indo? I wish I can try a JLC for 3 days then decide whether to keep it or not.. :-d
gw dari Jakarta jg. haha that's a great looking watch btw! Wear it in good health b-)


----------

